# Blackfire range of products (wet fire over ice) - thoughts of other users?



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

*Blackfire range of products (wet ice over fire) - thoughts of other users?*

Hello,

Had this kit for a while and always gives nice results. You don't tend to see many people ever talk about it or do videos on it, not sure if its under the radar or just a bit old now?

What are other peoples thoughts and experiences with it?

For reference I am talking mainly about;

Gloss enhancing polish
All finish paint protection (sealent)
Wet diamond polymer spray
Midnight sun ivory paste wax
Midnight sun spray wax

My results after wash clay decon and menzerna polish;


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I have the paste wax version, its nice but a lot to do to a car so primarily used it on motorbikes, then i discovered polish angel.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Blackfire seemed to be the top products around 10 years ago. I've never used their products yet. I always wanted the Blackfire Wet Fire over Ice kit but never got round to buying it for my black car.
I did buy a pot of BlackICE Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax, and some BF Quick Detailer of the forums here. Also got a bottle of Gloss Enhancing Polish to try. I was going to use these on my black car this spring detail.
I've ended up selling my car and hopefully will be picking up another car this weekend. It's a KIA Sportage in Metallic silver, but looks more like a gun metal grey. I will be trying the BlackICE Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax on this car.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good - not a product I've used, have looked into trying them before, (indeed nearly bought some from a member on here, but was beaten to it...) but decided I really needed to use what I had already first. 

They do appear to work very well :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Aye, fantastic finish from Wet Ice over Fire, this was topped off with Chemical Guys V7 at the show...


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Shiny said:


> Aye, fantastic finish from Wet Ice over Fire, this was topped off with Chemical Guys V7 at the show...


That looks great, exhausts looking nice and shiny too.

Interesting you use V7 over the top, any reason you didn't opt for the midnight sun spray wax/detailer?


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Looking good - not a product I've used, have looked into trying them before, (indeed nearly bought some from a member on here, but was beaten to it...) but decided I really needed to use what I had already first.
> 
> They do appear to work very well :thumb:


I know a lot of the majority of good results will be provided by the prep and correction stages, but do enjoy the ease of use and slickness the blackfire stuff gives.

Maybe someone on here has used blackfire in the past but moved onto 'newer tech' and can advise if theres really much of a difference for a weekend warrior.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

ad_182_uk said:


> That looks great, exhausts looking nice and shiny too.
> 
> Interesting you use V7 over the top, any reason you didn't opt for the midnight sun spray wax/detailer?


Fussy black Honda paint, V7 is less smeary than the Blackfire QD, and the least smeary of any QD i've tried. Gives an awesome finish too.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

The Gloss Enhancing Polish, now called Paint Cleaner (I think of it more of a glaze than a polish or cleanser) is good. Really easy to use and did seem to enhance the look of my Lapiz blue paint.

The All Finish Paint Protection, now called Paint Sealant is a good, solid all-rounder, not fussy to work with, looks great, and decent durability but perhaps nothing out of the ordinary.

I’ve not got on very well with the Midnightsun Paste Wax, when using it as the Wet Ice Over Fire combo it definitely didn’t look as good as with just the GEP & AFPP, I guess it has a strong darkening effect which didn’t suit the blue of my Golf R so perhaps looks better on black cars. Also I’m getting pretty terrible durability from the wax alone, first time I used it I followed the instructions which I think says apply and remove a panel at a time and it didn’t even last a month, the next time I left it to cure about 5-10 minutes before buffing off and that helped it last a few weeks longer but still wasn’t great. I do wonder whether mine has gone bad or something, I bought it from Polished Bliss when they were doing a clearance sale to make way for the revised packaging so maybe it has been sitting around for too long, not sure, just speculating. Also I’ve heard some people say it smells nice, mine doesn’t it just smells like wax.

The Midnight Sun Instant Detailer, however, love it, probably their best product. Smells really nice, easy to use, great beading and good durability as most detail sprays go. I’m guessing this is now the Carnauba Spray Wax.

Wet Diamond Polymer Spray, now called Synthetic Spray Wax, again might be a shelf life issue with mine or maybe not but I’m getting pretty pathetic durability and if I recall correctly not that brilliant beading to start with. The instant detailer beats this in all aspects.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I really like their “tire gel”. I’ve fancied trying more of their products but never got around to it.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> The Gloss Enhancing Polish, now called Paint Cleaner (I think of it more of a glaze than a polish or cleanser) is good. Really easy to use and did seem to enhance the look of my Lapiz blue paint.
> 
> The All Finish Paint Protection, now called Paint Sealant is a good, solid all-rounder, not fussy to work with, looks great, and decent durability but perhaps nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got the products the same time as me.

Agree about the gloss enhancing polish + AFPP looking really good and super slick, durability unsure though.

Spray wax really nice and no issues.

The polymer spray i really like applying onto a microfibre applicator then buffing with a seperate towel and the gloss and slickness again is very good imo. Durability questionable though as you say.

Then the wax. I have done the whole process and finished with one layer at my last wash. Its been 3-4 weeks now of sitting in dusty, polleny hot and cold UK conditions, if the beading is poor after the next wash then it would appear durability is a bit suspect.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I won a load of Blackfire kit a long time ago and I've always been really impressed with all the products. In fact, I'm going to give my old black MK4 golf some love this week and I will see if they products are holding up with time, as they are at least 10 years old!


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

I still have a pot of wax since 2010.
Very nice gloss.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

So as i mentioned in my last post i was going to keep an eye on the beading from the whole process and then 2xlayers of midnight sun wax. After 3-4 weeks or so of being sat in rain / wind / sun / dust, typical of a UK May and without any rinsing or washing the beading is there but obviously a bit flatter than when you see people do there youtube tests. 

I am sure after a wash and then spritz with the midnight sun detailer it will be back to as we were. I think polisher bliss advise 3+ months durability from the wax part, but tbh who doesn’t wash there car for three months. I am happy enough with the wax protection, the AFPP is probably still underneath unexposed at this point as well.


----------

